# HBO Miniseries: John Adams, coming to Blu Ray in June



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The award-winning HBO minseries, John Adams is finally being released June 16, 2009 on Blu Ray disk.

I know I have personally been waiting for this on BD, as it is probably one of the best historical minseries ever done, and rightfully won alot of awards. 

Link on the details:

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/news/show/Warner/HBO/TV_on_High-Def/Disc_Announcements/HBO_to_Release_John_Adams_on_Blu-ray_this_June/2553


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Additional info:

While the retail price on this 3 Blu Ray disk set is $79.00...prices at Amazon, Walmart, and other retailers is starting to show up in the $58.00-$59.00 range...


----------

